# Dog Trainers



## jchoops13 (May 17, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm getting a Chesapeake in 6 weeks from a breeder in WI and I'm looking for someone to train it. Preferably within a few hours of Fargo (either in MN or ND) so I can go visit it frequently. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

You can give Adventure Bound Gundog Kennels a call. I bought a black lab from them on Saturday and the guy said that he trains dogs too. They are located just out of Tower City. Here is their website. http://www.adventureboundgundogs.com/index.html


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I would recommend someone that has trained chessies before as they're a completely different character than a lab when it comes to the basics. Same principles, just different way of doing it.

Rick Stawski is just outside of Milaca, MN and has some pretty good knowledge of chessies and is a great young dog trainer. He's the creator of the Fowl Dawgs training video series and an accomplished dog trainer. He's also a great guy in person and really cares about the dogs he's training.

http://www.finelineretrievers.com/


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Chaws said:


> I would recommend someone that has trained chessies before as they're a completely different character than a lab when it comes to the basics. Same principles, just different way of doing it.


Good point.


----------

